# Giving up Smoking.



## Sturdy (Oct 23, 2008)

So Last week i figured it was time i kicked the habbit...

last smoke was monday Morning.........still have not had one yet.

my room mates smoke an have offered me one or 2 but i turned them down.

i cant believe how good i feel but.... well apart from the being really tired around midday.

anyone else jumped through this hoop before.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 23, 2008)

sturdy i gave up and its been 4 years now after smoking for over 20yrs...it was a nightmare for the 1st 12 mths i got really sick ended up in hospital with severe asthma and got every cold that was going around ,pulled through that and have never ever thought of going back it disgusts me that i spent that much money and smoked around my kids as little ones ..am so glad its gone for good and not even a urge to take it up again so good luck mate...


----------



## tattoolizzie (Oct 23, 2008)

At the end of this month it will be 7 years since I quit (after 8 years of smoking). 

Good on you - it's not easy to do, but I think once you reach the stage where you actually don't WANT to smoke anyomore it's not hard to make logical decisions about whether to light up or not. Keep it up mate!

Yay for all of us!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Oct 23, 2008)

I have tired a couple of times and given in. I'm considering doing one of the tablets. My Dad used one of the first ones that came out, Ziban, I think it was called and never looked back. Has anybody else quit this way?


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 23, 2008)

im going cold turkey.

but i rewarded myself by booking a ven relocation course in november as a reward for giving up, now that i have some extra pennys


EDIT_
my brother gave up using the pills from the doc..... he said he got some crazy dreams during one dream he stated " i was running to the goal on the soccor feild an i spat on the ground, next thing i wake up with a sticky goo on my forhead...... I'd spat on myself while i was asleep!!!"


----------



## tattoolizzie (Oct 23, 2008)

I went cold turkey too after unsuccessfully trying many of the nicotine replacement products. I wanted to try ziban years ago however it is not suitable for people who have had eating disorders, which counts me out. Different things will work for different people, but unless you have the resolve to do it, and actually truely want to be a non smoker they wont be effective.


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 23, 2008)

I quit 3 years ago, cold turkey. I was a heavy pack a day smoker for 14 years, Forget the gum and patches IMO.


----------



## JJS. (Oct 23, 2008)

I gave up too. It's super hard but it gets easier. Then you get to a point where you wonder why you were so addicted. Sometimes ya might get a craving, but it mostly just disgusts me now, the smell, being out of breath, just being so dependent on something stupid. I wish you heaps of luck, it is hard. But you will feel so much better everyday for it.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 23, 2008)

Result from all of this will prove to you, if you are man enough.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats Sturdy,ive tryed several times with failures,it would be so much harder with your housemates smoking around,near you.Best of luck,i hope you kick that habit...


----------



## Hooglabah (Oct 23, 2008)

im reading allen carrs the easy way and i tell you what its the best book ive ever read on the subject my smokeing family and im talking like 20 people gave up after reading it so me and the gf decided to give it a try and i dont even notice if i havent gone for hours with out a smoke really really good book cant decribe it just get it and read it 

98% success rate 250,000 people cant be wrong


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 23, 2008)

sounds like a good read.

this is the 3rd time ive tried to give up but this time i wana kick the habbit.


----------



## bundy_zigg (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I had it easy - as I got intubated for and asthma attack and spent 3 weeks in hospital, the fear from nearly dying and the fact that I had 3 weeks with out one was enough. Its been 2yrs now.
Its very hard for some people to quit, good one you for trying you will feel heaps better for it and save heaps of money.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 23, 2008)

my last one will be tomorrow.... i dont usually smoke on the weekends, its usually just at work.... im starting a new job on monday, so new job, new beginnings!

Looking forward to it actually!


----------



## missllama (Oct 23, 2008)

good on u mate, wish my partner would give up smoking
i dont no how anyone does it its disgusting makes me want to yack i hate the smell of it i dont no how people get addicted in the 1st place EW

good on u


----------



## Lewy (Oct 23, 2008)

I gave up cold turkey and it was the best thing i have ever done so dont give up it can be done 

If only more people would grow some balls and give that disgusting habit up 

Good on u

Lewy


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks for the support guys.


----------



## buttss66 (Oct 23, 2008)

About 5 months ago someone on this site was quitting and i felt inspired enough to have another go myself. I tried nicotine gum but my throat swelled up and got all itchy so I went cold turkey. I have dreams about lighting -up at least once a week (how sad is that haha) then I wake up all panicky and sweaty and realise I'm still a quitter!
I avoid going out for drinks sometimes if I'm feeling vulnerable to the temptation but it is getting easier! 

Good luck and just go forward one day at a time. It feels so good to take back control of what you're putting in your body.


----------



## inthegrass (Oct 23, 2008)

i gave up 7 years ago september 10th, after smoking for 23years. it is not easy, but stick to it. the benifits to your health and your wallet will be very good.
stay strong and good luck.
cheers


----------



## FAY (Oct 23, 2008)

Just think...a pack a week, even two...wouldn't take long to put that money away and buy some more herps....


----------



## shane14 (Oct 23, 2008)

lol good point Garthnfay


----------



## pepper (Oct 23, 2008)

I gave up 19 years ago I was pregnant at the time so it was a good excuse. The pills you have spoke of Ziban one lady told me her mum was hearing voices on those pills. There are other pills you can take but they have side effects like depression. werid dreams, nausea. if anyone does decide to take the pills you should look at the side effects so you are aware whats happening to you when you are on them. I saw that 65 people have died on them when I googled them and some even committed suicide due to the depression. 

Good luck It must be very hard with your flat mate smoking in front of you. Stay strong.


----------



## Justdriftnby (Oct 23, 2008)

I tried several times to quit, tried cold turkey but hard when you are around smokers all day, tried the patches and gum they didnt help much either and spoke to the Doc about 8 weeks ago and went onto these tablets and dare I say that both my wife and I have been without for just over a month now and the bloke I work with smokes and I spend all day in the car with him and not even been tempted, I smoked for 14 years and cant remember feeling this good (and there is money in the bank, its amazing what you can save) Bring on the new Herp room with the savings PM Me anyone if you want the nake of these tablets, they work out alot cheaper than those patches and actually work.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 24, 2008)

I honestly hope you can do it mate! I smoked heavily for 13yrs (2packs a day towards the end) and this year is my 13th since I quit smoking! YOU'LL NEVER LOOK BACK! One you get past the first month you'll be on the home straight! 
All my mates I left behind in Brisbane STILL smoke! And it's done nothing for them except make them older looking and smellier hehehe (and poorer).

It's seriously been the best move I've EVER made! Not only financially, but health-wise! You feel a zillion times better!  (I just got to stop the alcohol now :lol


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 24, 2008)

Im glad I stopped early before it got too bad, I was one those little try hards that started when I was 16, stopped about a month ago, wasn't hard at all, although I only had a few a day, some days had more, some less. Weekends were a pack a day nearly (parties etc). Dont think I was hooked on nicotine or anything, because one day I just stoped, never felt like one since, never think about it either.


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 24, 2008)

well i was a solid pack a day smoker on Marlboro reds. 

only switched to rollies 3 months ago an monday was my last one ever.


----------



## Australis (Oct 24, 2008)

Quiting is easy, take it from me - ive quit several times 




Lewy said:


> If only more people would grow some balls and give that disgusting habit up..



Damn reformed smoker questioning my balls..


----------



## channi (Oct 24, 2008)

I quit after 14 years as a heavy smoker (40 a day when I quit), 3 yrs ago using hypnotism. All of you cold turkey quitters are awesome. With hypnotism you still need to really, really want to quit it just helps with the cravings. As most others have said it is the best thing I have ever done, for my health, my kids health, my skin, my breath, my hair, and my wallet. Sturdy well done, it won't be long before the thought of having a smoke makes you want to barf.


----------



## bump73 (Oct 24, 2008)

I quit 2 months ago, cold turkey, still get mad cravings after coffee in the morning and dinner at night, it's sooooooo hard but well worth it especially financially, and helth wise to i guess LOL

Ben


----------



## MissJane (Oct 24, 2008)

Had my last cigarette 4 months ago, and before then it was 3 months. I have no plans at all to smoke and have even been out drinking (that used to be my biggest problem!)

Your sense of smell and taste will return! The sense of smell can sometimes be an unfortunate though, as anyone who has caught any form of public transport in summer can attest to.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 24, 2008)

Good on ya mate, the battle is as easy or as hard as you let it be, all a question of will! Keep it up!


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 24, 2008)

still have not had a smoke yet.

im getting more an more hungrey too an extreamly thirsty.

anyone else get that.


----------



## MissJane (Oct 24, 2008)

Hungry, yes. Very. You find yourself trying to fill in the hole smoking left by eating. Also, smoking causes a reduction in appetite so that also has a lot to do with it.

Been eating like a pig ever since I quit.


----------



## sej66 (Oct 24, 2008)

Good luck. I wasn't a heavy choofer but stopped aroud 16 years ago.
The father in law has emphasima(spelling?) and still smokes like a chimney. He is a goose I keep telling him!


----------



## Dipcdame (Oct 24, 2008)

Quit cold turkey 25 years ago, hubby carried on smoking for another 8 years. Best thing we ever did, but be careful, make sure you watch out for food input and your weight at this time, one can tend to lay it on a bit, cause sometimes, the urge to smoke is replaced with the urge to eat!!!!!
Well done, congratulations on the best decision of your life, and good luck with the ven relocation course!


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 24, 2008)

I saw my next door neighbours kid come out the other day with a smoke hanging out of his mouth, he's 16. I asked him if he thought that was cool, to which he had no answer, so it was then I informed him that he looked like a deadset d**khead and he should give em away  How to win friends and influence people??? I think there should be a photo of me in Wikepedia under the definition :lol:


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Oct 24, 2008)

I went cold turkey. VERY VERY HARD for me!!!! All my friends smoke(d) all hte time. I lasted 8 days had two (out of desperation) and then NEVER went back again.

Never had one since....


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 24, 2008)

Way to go! Keep it up and good luck


----------



## Miffy (Oct 24, 2008)

I have seen the results of smoking at the cadaver labs. 

Lungs which are totally jet black, emphysema in lungs causing them to look all spongy, tumours cutting of the major airways causing the person to suffocate, enlarged hearts from emphysema, gange green feet. 

First time I saw a smokers lungs I asked my anatomy teacher if the person had died as a result of miners lung from the coal mines. Was a real shock to see how black and ruined they were on a 50 yr old man.

I think if most people saw this first hand they would at least try and quit straight away. 

It's disgusting, and whats more you pay to do it.


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Oct 24, 2008)

i heard there is a place downtown that is really good. They help my brother quit 8 times
lol

But seriously my big brother just quit a couple of weeks ago because my mum is pregnant. He used to smoke a pack a day. For about 4 yrs and went cold turkey


He has quit about 3 times in the past

lol


----------



## Noongato (Oct 24, 2008)

I recently quit, it sucked, but i did it because i found out i am pregnant, so its not just the concern for my health anymore. 
I lurv my ciggarettes, and i still miss them. But i dont crave them anymore, I simply miss the deep inhale and burny sensation first thing of a morning. But the smell disgusts me pretty well now, even on my partner's breath. 
I was a aggressive 30 a day 16mg smoker, if i didnt have them handy right there and then, i went Crazy! And violent!!
So, no cold turkey for me, just ended up hurting someone with my frustration. 
Instead I bought Peter Jackson 1mg, which are a waste of time smoking at all IMO. But i pushed myself till i went nuts, then had 1 of those to calm back down.
After 3 days of the PJ's I simply got too lazy to bo and buy a pack. Voila, habit gone.

Its scary whan you realize you have all these 10 minutes with nothing to do, as youd normally light one up. But you get over it. Then after that your sense of smell and taste comes back 20x stronger. Which is crazy!!
And its great to be able to wake up and go, rather than feeling like absolute crap for a hour or so after crawling out of bed...

I wont be taking it back up again, but i will never bully or whinge at smokers, as i do understand how enjoyable the habit was. 

Plus, yes i am sleepy around 3pm or so every arvo, but i always think its the pregnancy thing demanding a cat nap. ?? Dunno


----------



## pythoness (Oct 24, 2008)

Quitting is easy, resisting temptation during times of great stress is whats hard. i have quit countless times, but failed to resist. 16 years now, and this new year will be the one. i'm reading the quit book, and going on the pills end of december. Good on all the quitters, and those strong enough to resist tempation during the hard times, i hope i can pull it off this time, and stay off. i know what it has done to my health, my skin, my scent and my wallet. Slave no more, emancipation is on the horizon


----------



## pepper (Oct 24, 2008)

Moosenoose don't you mean How to loose friends and infuriate people. LOL


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Oct 24, 2008)

My boss at work is trying to quit at the moment. Good for him.... not so good for me lol, he is not the greatest boss at the moment.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 24, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> I saw my next door neighbours kid come out the other day with a smoke hanging out of his mouth, he's 16. I asked him if he thought that was cool, to which he had no answer, so it was then I informed him that he looked like a deadset d**khead and he should give em away  How to win friends and influence people??? I think there should be a photo of me in Wikepedia under the definition :lol:


 

Hahaha nice work!


----------



## Coopsta (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm coming up to 3 months without smoking after 22 yrs of the evil stick.I took Champix tablets & they were xlent.The hardest part is the decision to quit.STAY SRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ersatz (Oct 24, 2008)

My dads quitting smoking, he seems to replace it with food and sleeps. And anger fits at times.

3 weeks without a smoke for him, and he says the hardest part is the habit. He used have a coffee and have a few cigarette. So now if he doesn't have the coffee hes less likely to have a few durries. Well atleast thats what he told me

He smoked 2 decks of dunhill reds a day. Been smoking in all for 40 years.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 24, 2008)

pepper said:


> Moosenoose don't you mean How to loose friends and infuriate people. LOL



Oh yes 

And another thing, people say you eat more...well, I'd sooner be plump than dead  :lol:


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 24, 2008)

Dipcdame said:


> Well done, congratulations on the best decision of your life, and good luck with the ven relocation course!



the next one after that will be the husbandry course.... got my eye on a juvenile RBB


----------



## NotoriouS (Oct 25, 2008)

good on ya sturdy... It's been around 8 weeks since I had my last cigarette!


----------



## Camo (Oct 25, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> (I just got to stop the alcohol now :lol


I seem to have that same problem and i have never been a smoker. Maybe i should quit going down to the pub.

My mum is a smoker and has tried several times to quit but just seem to get over that bump. I have watched her try a few times and i must say it looks hard. She is trying to quit again next week. I said i would buy her something nice if she last a month without a smoke.


----------



## Camo (Oct 25, 2008)

It seems to wake some people up when you calculate the amount of money they spend on cigarettes a year.

We done my mums total and it was around the $2000 mark and she is not a heavy smoker at all.

Imagine people that do a pack a day. It would be around the $4500 - $5000 mark i would imagine (not sure on cigarette prices)


----------



## Fester (Oct 25, 2008)

I smoked for 32 years, 60 to 80 a day! Always had a fag in my hand. It was getting harder to smoke at work and they offered free patches and they worked a treat. Haven't smoked for 8 years now. Definitely wouldn't go back, hate the things now.


----------



## Fester (Oct 25, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> (I just got to stop the alcohol now :lol


 
Mate, you can only sacrifice so much!!


----------



## mrillusion (Oct 25, 2008)

Sturdy said:


> So Last week i figured it was time i kicked the habbit...
> 
> last smoke was monday Morning.........still have not had one yet.
> 
> ...



(QUOTE MRILLUSION IN A MANLY COOL TOUGH TONE OF VOICE) YEA I SMOKE
(MRILLUSION MUTTERS TO HIMSELF) in my dreams
LOL
JKS


----------



## craig.a.c (Oct 25, 2008)

Good stuff, keep it up.

I gave them the boot 4 months ago and haven't looked back.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 25, 2008)

Fester said:


> Mate, you can only sacrifice so much!!



That's exactly my argument! :lol: Plus now I only drink the best Whiskey I can get my hands on :lol: :lol: (okay, I'm not that fussy! hehe)


----------



## Cyborg (Oct 26, 2008)

*Me too*



Hooglabah said:


> im reading allen carrs the easy way and i tell you what its the best book ive ever read on the subject my smokeing family and im talking like 20 people gave up after reading it so me and the gf decided to give it a try and i dont even notice if i havent gone for hours with out a smoke really really good book cant decribe it just get it and read it
> 
> 98% success rate 250,000 people cant be wrong



Hi I stopped smoking on the 7/7/08. I also read Allen Carrs easy way to stop smoking I also bought the dvd to lend to ppl. I can safely say I will never smoke again.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 26, 2008)

Fester said:


> I smoked for 32 years, 60 to 80 a day! Always had a fag in my hand. It was getting harder to smoke at work and they offered free patches and they worked a treat. Haven't smoked for 8 years now. Definitely wouldn't go back, hate the things now.



How could you afford that?


----------



## channi (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Sturdy How is it going? How was the weekend for you?


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 26, 2008)

a rough weekend.....
but still non smoker
bloody came close but.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 26, 2008)

Argh.I was going to give up this week and lasted 4 hours.I know ,so bad for a 17 yr old.Mum thought it was funny.Gotta have my smokes.
GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE KICKING THE BAD HABBIT!!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 26, 2008)

im gonna try and kick the habbit.having my last 2 smokes now.
lets see.
=P


----------



## kensai (Oct 26, 2008)

I went cold turkey from 50 a day, best move I every made


----------



## baxtor (Oct 26, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> Argh.I was going to give up this week and lasted 4 hours.I know ,so bad for a 17 yr old.Mum thought it was funny.Gotta have my smokes.
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE KICKING THE BAD HABBIT!!


 I am not sure you really WANT to give them up yet. Until you want to (and you need to be brutally honest with yourself) it will not happen.


----------



## JJS. (Oct 26, 2008)

reptilegirl_jordan- Baxtor is right. Listen to him.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah i understand guys,and yeh im not ready too give up.but ill try when im ready.
thanks


----------



## gozz (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey hows the non smoker going ? have you cracked ? be honest lol


----------



## amazonian (Jan 19, 2009)

I think it is a mental thing more than anything.
I have been smoking for 23 years as much as a packet of 40's a day and 2 weeks ago I said tomyself I was going to quit and havn't touched one since. Sorry I lie it took 2 days as the 1st day I had a ciggy when I woke up then said to myself I will quit tomorrow lol. Anyway the next day I had to get my Mr's to hide them in the morning and I was fine. That 1st morning ciggy was the only 1 I craved for after that I was fine. My Mr's still smokes inside & in the car beside me & I havn't found that to make things any worse on me, infact the smell seems to be getting worse for me as teh days go by.

I still get the slight urge out of habit (drinking coffee, sitting on computer, after swimming etc) Like I look for the ciggy packet but then mentally tell myself "hang on I no longer smoke" and the urge subsides. Just slight urges not really cravings at all. I find the habit itself is harder to kick than the actual addiction of nicotene. I have not craved at all and do not miss the taste etc but more miss having 1 at those times stated above.

Mind you I just stopped enjoying smoking at the time so it was easy for me, I was over the taste, the smell & the lousy breathe in the mornings + I have fitness training for the army next month so I was determined to get fit for that. Trust me if you are 100% certain about quitting you will do it. infact if you were 100% you would have already lol. Hell I did it cold turkey, no patches, no gum etc.


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 20, 2009)

yeah i failed...

was good for 6 weeks then started again.... rough relationship

will be attempting to quit in the next month once i get off holidays

but as amazonian said its the action not the craving...
i want to have a smoke on my way to work and on my way home from work.. 
but thats about it but when i did take it back up i noticed it made me sick....


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jan 20, 2009)

Good luck Sturdy.

I wish my dad could atleast try it.. Start hiding his tabacoo one of these days.


----------



## hallie (Jan 20, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> yeah i failed...
> 
> was good for 6 weeks then started again.... rough relationship
> 
> ...


 
Dont give up mate.

took me 4 goes but havent smoked for 5 years now.

have a chuppa chup on your way to and from work instead of a coffin nail...

Good luck on ya next attempt.


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 20, 2009)

i gave up 20yrs ago the only time i smoke now is during sex :shock:


----------



## Lewy (Jan 20, 2009)

I think people need to open a can of harden the **** up and just quit the disgusting habit. I did and all my mates smoked around me while I was giving it up 

Just have a lollie every time you need a smoke, I fined people just like to use excuses for not giving up 

Lewy


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 20, 2009)

Try again Sturdy! Don't give up!!


----------



## Dodie (Jan 20, 2009)

I quit once for a year, and it was really easy that time, you just have to break the habitual side of things. I used to have a smoke after eating - if you don't have one within 5 minutes after eating you just forget about it. 

But I did pick it up again when I started seeing a girl who smoked - started smoking fairly heavily then had a really rough break up, it got even heavier. But I do know that I want to quit again soon, last smoke I had was last night so I'm not doing too bad. You just have to want it badly enough that you just quit, don't spend more money on gum and patches. Cold turkey FTW!


----------



## pythoness (Jan 20, 2009)

after 15 years of smoking, i have quit using the Allen Carr's 'easyway' method.
i feel great and can't believe i did it for so long. i would recomend anyone who wants to quit to get the Allen Carrs book. it helps amazingly and makes quitting easy, without cravings or withdrawral pangs.

I feel beter now than i have since i was a very young teenager, and realy can't believe how easy it was.


----------



## Hoon84 (Jan 20, 2009)

I used the drug Champix, they cut the receptors in your brain so after 2 weeks of taking them (whilst still smoking) your physicall addiction is gone, then all u gotta do is stop the actual habit of picking up one and lighting it!! I found it rather easy considering ive smoked a pack a day for 10 years or so.....Worth a try if all else fails..


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 20, 2009)

smoked from being fourteen to 28......... in the end, was going through at least 50 per day!!!!!! Spent a few months "psyching" myself up to it by reminding myself of what I was doing to my lungs and innards, made myself sick (unintentionally on my birthday) and put the packet down, never picked it up again!!!!!!!


----------



## Jewly (Jan 20, 2009)

I gave up smoking about 8 years ago but used to have the odd one now and then when I went to a certain friend's place who smoked. I took it up again full-time a couple of months back due to a lot of stress in my life at the time but I hated spending the money on it so I decided I would make it my New Year's Resolution. Had my last cigerette just before midnight on NYE and haven't touched one since. I haven't really even felt like one either.


----------



## kandi (Jan 20, 2009)

gave up while pregnant with my 2nd child, now it is 7yrs and when i socialise and drinks i still think i would love a cigarette. you have to really want it to give it up. i will never touch one again.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm on the patch, into day 4, bouncing off the friggin walls!!! Worth it tho!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (Jan 20, 2009)

keep it green kuz!.ahahaha...peace!


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 22, 2009)

I tried patches a few times, didnt work, personally i think the instructions are all wrong ! im sure your supposed to stick the patches over your eyes so you cant find your fags !

Now im trying again going cold turkey, and this time it feels like im getting somewhere.
Only thing that worries me is ive been told by loads of people who have quit that the craving never really goes away, even after years of giving up :?

ony friend did told me how he gave up, he bought a pack of ciggys & got a jam jar half filled with water, use the jam jar for an ash tray & smoke the whole pack (obviously not in 1 sitting!) then every time you feel like a smoke...open the jar & take a sniff & think...thats what my lungs smell like !..:shock:...worked for him but i aint gonna try it !


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 22, 2009)

Moreliaman said:


> I tried patches a few times, didnt work, personally i think the instructions are all wrong ! im sure your supposed to stick the patches over your eyes so you cant find your fags !
> 
> Now im trying again going cold turkey, and this time it feels like im getting somewhere.
> Only thing that worries me is ive been told by loads of people who have quit that the craving never really goes away, even after years of giving up :?
> ...


I bought a pack placed it in my freezer(keeps them fresh and there out of sight so out of mind untill a true craving hits you) and only got one out at a time as i needed it ...i timed myself on the clock and tested how long i could drag out the next ciggie before crumbling in and having one ,so I started at 15 min then 25 then 35 etc till i finally got down to 2 a day then it was just a matter of smoking when ever i had a drink and that eventually faded out too....the cravings are less then ever now but must admit in a true crises,I still crave for a few moments ....:evil:thats the evilness of the ciggie world ......its been over 4 years now ...wonders how Sturdy is going ?????mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sturdy's buying another packet at lunch time...

Buy ill buy a packet of rollies cause i smoke way less when i have to roll them my self.


----------



## Everny (Jan 22, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> I have tired a couple of times and given in. I'm considering doing one of the tablets. My Dad used one of the first ones that came out, Ziban, I think it was called and never looked back. Has anybody else quit this way?




They had a few problems with that one sending people a bit crazy (not everbody, but some people)

The latest one out is Champix. You need a script from you doctor, and there is 3 steps to the course. Its covered under PBS first time you use it.... it may be worth a try. doesnt fix everybody though. if people still want to smoke they cant help but go back...


----------



## Everny (Jan 22, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> Sturdy's buying another packet at lunch time...
> 
> Buy ill buy a packet of rollies cause i smoke way less when i have to roll them my self.




quitting solid cold turkey doesnt always work...
the mindset change has to ensue, and this can often require gradual weaning off of the actual habit, not the smoking....

especially if the temptation is there.
it would be even harder with room mates who smoke...


----------



## draqonfly (Jan 24, 2009)

i went cold turkey 4 times, longest lasting one was qiutting for 1.5 years, but worked with a crappy boss that likes to blame me for evreything. that stressed me out so much that i decided to smoke.

so now i have failed to quit 4 times, i think ill die smoking one day.


----------



## bunyas (Jan 26, 2009)

its easy ive done it hundreds of times


----------



## Australis (Jan 26, 2009)

..


----------



## Stitched (Jan 26, 2009)

This thread has given me the motivation to quit now, cold turkey, hope everyone else is doing well not smoking.
Ive also given up alcohol, since xmas day ive had one beer.
Good luck guys n girls


----------



## noidea (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm gonig to really try this year. My other half doesn't smoke and majority of my friends don't so it should make that side of things a little easier.
I'm gonna try the patches, my son wanders around the house singing the nicoette song. But it's his own version.
'Picorette Picorette you can beat cigarettes MUM!!!!'
And he proudly and loudly gets up me anytime I buy em, telling whoever sells them to me that they are bad and if mum wants to see me grow up she has to quit.


----------



## megrim (Jan 26, 2009)

I smoke pretty heavily now, but when i was working 9-5 mon-fri I didn't smoke much. For a few years there I only smoked in the evening, about 7-8pm, while kicking back with evening television. 
These days I'm pretty bad, but I know I can cut down at least, and I can't honestly say I want to give up. I eat well, I excersize, I don't drink or take drugs. Cigarettes are that one final vice I'm just not willing to abandon


----------



## kakariki (Jan 26, 2009)

Good on you all for giving up. I am coming up 8 years since giving up & haven't once been tempted. It was way too hard to quit, I don't want to go through that again, lol.
I used celery! I was told that celery has a chemical in it that helps block the craving and, if you cut it into sticks, is very easy to take, even if, like me, you don't like celery! 
A big cheer for all those who have made the right decision. Your health & your bank balance will be all the better for it!


----------



## pythoness (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm 20 days free of the evil weed, and feeling better every day. Good luck to all quitters, you rock.


----------



## Sturdy (Oct 5, 2009)

Buying the patch today during lunch........ wish me luck heh


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 5, 2009)

You can do it 

All the money you save can go towards a nice snake of your choice

Good Luck
Sandee


----------



## gozz (Oct 5, 2009)

Will power iam 9 months free of the crap


----------



## Sel (Oct 5, 2009)

Good Luck Sturdy.

I smoked for umm (im disgusted to say this lol) 14 years..smoked quite alot too.
I loveed smoking, and its hard at the start to get out of the habit..but i decided i had to stop, was always short of breath and night time when id go to bed my chest would hurt..if im gunna die i really dont want it to be from smoking!!!

I quit 2 years n a bit ago, it was actually the same weekend as the central coast/sydney/newcastle storms. I was sick, which made it easy for the first few days hehe


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 5, 2009)

When i first got with my girlfriend years back i used to smoke, a few weeks into the relationship she said she was sick of my ashtray breath and refused to kiss me, so i quit.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 5, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> When i first got with my girlfriend years back i used to smoke, a few weeks into the relationship she said she was sick of my ashtray breath and refused to kiss me, so i quit.


 
yeah... I can understand where she's coming from...


----------



## wiz-fiz (Oct 5, 2009)

i find it helps if u have some1 threatening 2 cause u pain if u do it. i have a 14 yr old friend that smokes, me and my friends all recon its dumb and have all told him that we will hurt him if we c him smoke. He hasn't smoked around us yet.


Will


----------



## moreliainsanity (Oct 5, 2009)

*Good Luck*

Good luck and just imagine how much healthier you'll feel and your bank account as well
It is a waste of time, been there done that and never look back, I know it's not easy but if we can do it sure you can.


----------



## lukevandale (Oct 5, 2009)

well done to all you people that have given up its a filth habit i have lost two great friends just under 12 months both of throat cancer hope you all live long lives


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh man willia6 i cannot stand it when i see pre-pubescent teens walking around out the front of shopping centres in their school uniforms or DADA tracksuits having a smoke.

It makes me sick.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 5, 2009)

Havnt had a ciggy since fathers day.
I have been a smoker for 30 years and decided last month i was sick of "having to smoke" or being dictated to by my addiction so.. 
cold turkey has worked for me so far.


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Good news*



ssssnakeman said:


> Havnt had a ciggy since fathers day.
> I have been a smoker for 30 years and decided last month i was sick of "having to smoke" or being dictated to by my addiction so..
> cold turkey has worked for me so far.



Good news old boy:shock:. Baz is it true smoking stunts"Your Growth"?:lol:

Sorry could'nt resist. Have'nt had a smoke for over 2 years. Had a cigar though for a celebration but it nearly killed me. Go cold turkey. It's amazing the money that can be saved from not smoking though.

My brother-in-law and his wife smoke a packet each a day. The tally goes as such.

Between them $30 a day

$210 a week
around $850 a month
around $10,200 a year
Last 10 years $102,000

It's mind boggling how much money has been wasted. That's a hell of a lot of herps for that money.


----------

